# Advice on dual proc motherboard and things

## avendesora

Hi all,

I would like to build myself a dual CPU system, AMD based preferably, and... I don't know where to start  :Embarassed: 

Anyone have suggestions on what motherboard/chipsets are best supported by Linux? Am I wrong in wanting to use AMD CPUs for a dual machine ? What about raid chipsets, any good ones?

----------

## zhenlin

If you believe the hot AMDs myth, then yes. otherwise, you can see whether or not your processors overheats.

Choices for dual processor:

AMD Athlon MP (some claim this is too hot)

Intel Pentium III (others claim this is too slow)

Intel Pentium 4 Xeon (some claim this is too expensive)

Motorola PowerPC G4+ (everyone knows that this is very expensive)

You won't be able to build yourself a dual processor G4 that is officially recognized as one... Apple is the only provider of such systems. But if you must: http://www.techtv.com/screensavers/macintosh/story/0,24330,3411914,00.html

How about an IBM Power4 based system? Oh wait, that's not supported is it?

----------

## avendesora

I'm not really scared about the 'Athlon MP meltdown habit'. You can find pretty reliable fans these days.

Xeon is nice and good, but expensive. I'm not familiar enough with Mac-type products, and they are not on the cheap side either (though they are probably worth the extra bucks, from what I heard).

While I'm at it, EV6 are real nice too, but I'd have to win at the lottery first   :Laughing: 

I'm just trying to build a nice system that's got some computing power for my personal use, and am not sure about what main board brand/chipsets are well supported by the kernel. Various searches around the web seem not to be all that helpful.

Maybe i'll just stick with my PIII (-not mobile) laptop that's burning a hole on its desk when I emerge...

----------

## corrs_fan

have you been to 2cpu.com ?

Its a very informative user site on all things dual CPU/high end workstation/server. Do check out their forums, which will answer all your queries.

From my own personal experience with a dual amd xp : (using a little conductive paint..)

DONT skimp on any of the bits.  Do take note of the PSU requirements of your board when you shop round for your board. Newer cpu's are power hungry, and 2 of them need x2 the juice, which typical PSU's dont provide, as they often max out at the minimum requirements of your new dually. So do budget for a costly PSU as well. 

After taking into account all the money i spent on my system, for not a lot more i could be sitting with a dual intel Xeon, albeit the initial costs looked much more, there were hidden costs with the AMD dual (very expensive water cooling to cool & somewhat silence my machine).

also the amd 760 chipset is supported in the kernel, but im sure the other main (eg intel, via) ones are too.  I cant answer the raid question,  but my systems full to the brim with ide cards & drives ready for some sw raid  :Smile: 

----------

## avendesora

Thanks for your reply.

I'm going to lounge in a 2CPU forum for a while and see what comes out of it.

----------

## vers_iq

I think it's time for people to go and check this. The price of Xeon and Athlon MP for the same speed are relatively the same. The only thing that make them different is motherboard, xeon mobo might slightly more expensive maybe 100 or 200 more.

----------

## ronmon

Ah yes, the MPs may be about the same as Xeons. But not XPs, which cost about half as much and are identical to MPs before AMD breaks them. They can be easily fixed. I used a defogger repair kit rather than a pencil on my 1800+s and it works like a charm.

For AMD SMP lovin', the 760 MP or MPX chipsets have no problems that I'm aware of if you use a 2.4.19 or later kernel. With an ambient temp of 18C, my procs are running at 52C under a light load. AMD says that up to 95C is okay, though I'd be kind of nervous anywhere near that.

----------

